# OpenOffice Ile miejsca ?

## Pryka

Proste pytanie ile trzeba mieć miejsca żeby skompilować openoffice bo ostatnio zobaczyłem wersję 2.3.0 i chciałem się skusić ale na koniec wywaliło że mało miejsca, a po rebocie jak wiadomo już nic wstać nie chciało dopóki nie zwolniłem trochę dysku.

To jak wie ktoś bo nie chce znowu mieć przykrej niespodzianki po całym dniu kompilacji  :Razz: 

----------

## RA6

OO nie warto kompilować, to jeden z tych komponentów, które większość osób pobiera w formie binarki. O ile chcesz to pomimo tego kompilować przygotuj z 3-4 GB miejsca. Po kompilacji może chodzić mniej stabilne niż binarka i nie będzie o wiele szybsza. Sądzę, że w najlepszym wypadku przyśpieszy o 1-3%.

----------

## Pryka

jesteś nie pierwszą osobą która mi to mówi więc chyba się skuszę na binarkę. 

THX

ps. a co myślicie o wersji binarnej FF ?? I czy opłaca się używać flagi USE="binary"

----------

## blazko

A ja kompiluję  :Smile: 

Miejsce to 4-5GB (w moim przypadku) i dlatego przeniosłem domyślną lokalizację katalogu w którym się rozpakowuje na inny dysk.

Czas kompilacji to:

~ $ sudo genlop -t app-office/openoffice

 * app-office/openoffice

     Sat Jun 10 21:45:05 2006 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.2-r1

       merge time: 7 hours, 12 minutes and 43 seconds.

     Fri Aug 18 23:39:13 2006 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.3

       merge time: 9 hours, 2 minutes and 29 seconds.

     Wed Sep 20 11:15:00 2006 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.3

       merge time: 3 hours, 30 minutes and 57 seconds.

     Fri Oct  6 16:03:32 2006 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.3

       merge time: 8 hours, 9 minutes and 22 seconds.

     Thu Oct 19 22:12:44 2006 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.3

       merge time: 7 hours, 23 minutes and 36 seconds.

     Fri Jan 12 21:53:44 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.4

       merge time: 5 hours, 17 minutes and 14 seconds.

     Mon Jan 22 19:02:05 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.4

       merge time: 2 hours, 46 minutes and 33 seconds.

     Fri Feb 23 17:33:42 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.4

       merge time: 8 hours and 2 seconds.

     Tue Apr  3 21:36:52 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.1.0-r1

       merge time: 7 hours, 55 minutes and 19 seconds.

     Tue May 29 05:20:22 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.1.0-r1

       merge time: 7 hours, 39 minutes and 39 seconds.

     Thu Jun 21 20:12:47 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.2.1

       merge time: 8 hours, 28 minutes and 48 seconds.

     Tue Aug 14 17:51:42 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.2.1

       merge time: 7 hours, 1 minute and 19 seconds.

     Wed Aug 22 04:48:48 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.2.1

       merge time: 8 hours, 25 minutes and 30 seconds.

     Wed Sep  5 09:21:31 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.2.1

       merge time: 3 hours, 22 minutes and 10 seconds.

     Fri Sep 21 16:47:33 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.3.0

       merge time: 8 hours, 51 minutes and 20 seconds.

Powodzenia

----------

## Pryka

najbliższy termin kompilacji OO to sobota o ile nie zdecyduję się na bin jeszcze się namyślę  :Razz: 

btw. czyli wnioskuję na przyszłość że 5.6GB które mam obecnie wolne wystarczy

----------

## RA6

Binarna wersja Ognistego liska jest przeznaczona dla systemu skompilowanego pod procesory 64-bitowe a chcących używać 32-bitowych wtyczek. W innym przypadku zalecana kompilacja.

blazko ja kompilowałem 2 razy OO, lecz pojawiły się małe niedogodności ze stabilnością. Od tamtej pory używam binarki. A jak u ciebie z przenoszeniem wykresów z Calca do Writera, nie wywala ci OO? Nie mogłem sobie z tym poradzić jak próbowałem importu metodą:

Wstaw -> Obiekt -> Wykres

Inne małe problemy z Calc też występowały, większość niedogodności zniknęło za sprawą binarki. A flagi mam ustawione zachowawczo.

----------

## blazko

nie mam żadnych problemów ze stabilnością OO, nie przypominam sobie żadnej zawieszki ani wyłączenia.

Sprawdziłem teraz wstawianie wykresów i jest OK.

Jedynie nie działa mi oooqs:

[I] app-office/oooqs

     Available versions:  2.1.0 ~2.1.0.1 {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD xinerama}

     Installed versions:  2.1.0(11:34:51 PM 08/17/2007)(arts -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://segfaultskde.berlios.de/index.php

     Description:         OpenOffice.org Quickstarter, runs in the KDE SystemTray

jak go włączę to pojawia się w systray'u i po chwili zajmuje 100% czasu procesora (trudo go nawet ubić, ale przy odrobinie cierpliwości z konsoli się da).

Pozdrawiam

----------

